# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Σύνδεση Εγκεφάλου Αυτοκινήτου με Laptop

## Nikiforos

Γειά σας και από μένα! θα ήθελα άμα ξέρει κανείς ή μπορούμε να βρούμε ένα κύκλωμα για να φτιάξοιυμε το παρακάτω, γιατί εδώ δεν το έχει! http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/obd2/  Δείτε εδώ και άμα κανείς έχει καμιά ιδέα, ας το πει εδώ! Επίσης δείτε εδώ ένα καλό σχεδιαστικό πρόγραμμα τώρα από το linux και σε windows! http://gnuwin.epfl.ch/apps/dia/en/index.html Αν και έχω το Electronics Workbench 5.12.

----------


## gourtz

http://www.obddiagnostics.com/index.html

εδω ειναι ολα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο πολύ καλό! το site που είπα εγώ είχε ένα άλλο πρόγραμμα, αυτό εδώ είναι καλύτερο!

----------


## gsmaster

Αλλά δεν δίνει τον κώδικα του PIC...  :frown:

----------


## gourtz

οποιος βρει κανενα αλλο σχεδιο η τον κωδικα ας το περασει εδω στο forum θα βοηθησει πολυ

----------


## D-NAME

Κανενα σχεδιο υπαρχει πουθενα?

Η κανενα σιτε για να μαθουμε τιποτα...

----------


## iosis

:Idea:   Παιδία αν βρήτε κάτι που να μπορούμε να κατασκεύασουμε εμεις και να μην το αγόρασουμε θα ήταν καλά.Αν κάποιος έχει κάτι ας πει  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## quattrofoglio

Στο τευχος Δεκεμβριου 2002 του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ ειχε την αντιστοιχη κατασκευη. Δυστυχως δεν το εχω. Το site δινει μονο το σχεδιο της πλακετας (http://www.segment.nl/download/020138-1.zip), και την τιμη του κιτ (99ευρω αν δεν κανω λαθος)...

----------


## D-NAME

Aν το εχει καποιος ελπιζω να το βαλει στην σελιδα. Ή εστω να το στειλει στα μαιλ μας.

D-NAME@FREEMAIL.GR

----------


## petros10

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΑ.

Στο site http://www.scantool.net/index.htm νομίζω ότι έχει αυτό που ζητάς. Αν δεν βρείς αυτό το IC ίσως σου κάνει το PIC16C505 πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο. Εχω τις περιγραφές και των δύο σε pdf. Αν θέλεις να σου τα στείλω. 
Για τους κώδικες λαθών κοίτα το http://www.obd-codes.com/index.php και για software το http://qcontinuum.org/index.htm
Αν τελικά είναι σωστό και δουλέψει, φτιάξε ένα και για μένα (με το αζημίωτο) ή τουλάχιστον φύλαξέ μου το σχέδιο της pcb και σε παρακαλώ ενημέρωσέ με. Ευχαριστώ και να είσαι καλά.

----------


## gourtz

παιδια οποιος μπορει ας μου στειλει τον κωδικα που χρειαζεται ο pic καθως και το σχεδιακι για το κυκλω που χρειαζεται δεν εχζω βρει τιποτα μεχρι τωρα.

----------


## quattrofoglio

Η scantool χρησιμοποιει τρεις εκδοχες του ELM32x για τις τρεις διαφορετικες "κωδικοποιησεις" που κυκλοφορουν στην αγορα, αναλογα με την προελευση του οχηματος... Στο site που προτεινε ο φιλος qourtz (ελπιζω να το εγραψα σωστα) υπαρχει το κυκλωμα υποστηριξης και για τα τρια πρωτοκολλα... 

Εγω μαλλον θα προχωρησω στην κατασκευη του, με την χρηση του ΕLM323 μιας και τα περισσοτερα αυτοκινητα της Ελληνικης αγορας (μαζι με το δικο μου) υπακουν στην κατα ISO 9141 κωδικοποιηση....

----------


## gourtz

φιλε μου quattrofoqlio το τυπομενο κυκλωμα ξερεις που μπορω να το βρω να το αγορασω η κατι τετοιο η αν μπορεισ να μου φτιαξεις ενα τυπομενο οταν φτιαξεις και το δικο σου. να στο πληρωσω δεν υπαρχει προβλημα! 
εγω εχω ενα toyota corolla sedan μοντελο 1991 κανει αυτο?????? στειλεμου και το κωδικα που χρειαζεται ο Pic.

----------


## quattrofoglio

Δυστυχως τα μοντελα πριν το 1996 δεν χρησιμοποιουν καποιο απ'τα κυκλωματα που προαναφεραμε.... Εχουν θυρα OBD-1 και οχι OBD-2... Ο κωδικας χρειαζεται μονο εαν φτιαξεις το κυκλωμα για μετατροπη και απο OBD-2 σε RS232 και των τριων κωδικοποιησεων: VPW(GM), PWM(FORD), ISO9141(Ευρωπαικης-Ασιατικης προελευσης), χρησιμοποιοντας το BF16F84.....
Eγω θα προχωρησω στην κατασκευη του με βαση τα σχεδια της Scantool και τη χρηση του ΕLM323 μονο για τα τυπου ISO.... Γι'αυτη τη κατασκευη εχω και σχεδια και υλικα (πλην του 323 που ειναι απλα δυσευρετο). 
Αν ενδιαφερεσαι για το πρωτο ομως, ισως να μπορεσω καποια στιγμη να σου σχεδιασω μια πλακετα και να την "ανεβασω" στο παρων topic....
Συγνωμη αν δεν μπορεσα να βοηθησω αρκετα...

----------


## trap1983

Καλησπέρα! Θέλω να κατασκευάσω το κύκλωμα που αναφέρεται στο διαγνωστικό για αυτοκίνητα που υπάρχει στο τεύχος του Ελέκτρο του Δεκεμβρίου του 2002, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει τον κόπο σε ποια αυτοκίνητα δουλεύει.(Στο S3 ας πούμε) Μόνο σε αυτά που δίνει στον κατάλογο. Τι Software χρησιμοποιούμε. Γενικά όποιος μπορεί ας ενημερώσει για αυτή την κατασκευή. Ευχαριστώ.


*Επεξεργάστηκε από gsmaster: ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ σε μικρά*

----------


## quattrofoglio

To συγκεκριμενο μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει με ολα τα αυτοκινητα που χρησιμοποιουν το πρωτοκολλο επικοινωνιας ISO-9141... Σ'αυτο συγκαταλεγονται (εκτος απο τα αυτοκινητα της λιστας) ολα τα ευρωπαικης η ασιατικης προελευσης που βγηκαν στην παραγωγη μετα την 1/1/2002... 
Για το s3 συγκεκριμενα, καλυπτεται απο αυτο το πρωτοκολλο, αλλα το λειτουργικο που χρησιμοποιειται (το οποιο ειναι της scantool, και μπορεις να το βρεις στην ιστοσελιδα του Ελεκτορ) δεν θα σε καλυψει πληρως... Αυτο το οποιο συνεργαζεται πληρως με την ECU του κινητηρα σου ειναι το VAG-COM... Λογο της πατενταρισμενης φυσης του, λειτουργει μονο με το διαγνωστικο της Ross-tech... Αυτο το προβλημα πρεπει να μπορει να παρακαμφθει με την χρηση ενος εξτρα κυκλωματος υποστηριξης, αποτελουμενο απο τα MAX232 και mc33199... To λογισμικο δεν θα το βρεις στο internet ευκολα... 
Βρηκα προσφατα μια version του VAG-COM την 303.1 καθως και το Vag-comkeygen γι'αυτο, μετα απο πολυ ψαξιμο και αρκετη τυχη... 
Επειδη θελω να το χρησιμοποιησω κι εγω σ'ενα s3 μοντελο 2003 με BAM κινητηρα, αν βρεις κατι (το οτιδηποτε) θα ηθελα αν ηταν ευκολο να με ενημερωσεις για καποια τυχον εξελιξη...

----------


## trap1983

Ευχαριστώ θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω αλλά πάντως το έχεις δουλέψει και με άλλα αυτοκίνητα και δεν έχει πρόβλημα ε? Σε κανα GOLF δηλαδή ή κανα OCTAVIA. Χωρίς έξτρα κύκλωμα, και για να τα δώ όλα αυτά πρέπει να έχω το λογισμικό από τη VAG ε?
Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο να βρεθεί πιο εύκολα.



*Επεξεργασία από gsmaster: ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ σε μικρά*

----------


## gsmaster

*trap1983*, όπως βλέπεις όλοι γράφουμε με μικρά και ελληνικά, θα σε παρακαλέσω να κάνεις το ίδιο.

----------


## quattrofoglio

Mε τα αυτοκινητα του ομιλου Vag υπαρχει μια δυσκολια ανταλλαγης δεδομενων....
Το Vag-Com δεν υπακουει ιδιαιτερα στο κυκλωμα της Scantool... 
Σε μοντελα παραγωγης μετα το 2002 δεν θα εχεις προβλημα εκτος απο τους σενσορες ταχυτητας και στροφων.... Εκει χρειαζεται το κυκλωματακι που σου ειπα... Και παλι μονο με το software της Scantool...

Γενικα: 
Αν θελεις να αποκωδικοποιησεις ολες τις πληροφοριες της ECU ενος αυτοκινητου VAG, το κυκλωμα-λογισμικο της scantool δεν θα σου το επιτρεψει.... Καποιες πληροφοριες θα τις δεις ομως... Αν και νομιζω πως θα ηθελες να δεις ισχυ και ροπη του αυτοκινητου που θα μετρουσες...

Το κυκλωμα με το ELM323 συνεργαζεται με ολα τα ευρωπαικης-ασιατικης κατασκευης αυτοκινητα, παραγωγης >=2002.

----------


## gourtz

καλυσπερα εγω χω ενα toyota corolla sedan μοντελο 91 Kai απ'οτι προαναφερατε χρειαζομαi OBD-1 που μπορω να βρω ενα σχεδιο και ενα λογισμικο για obd1 ????? οποιος μπορει ας με βοηθεισει λιγο>  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## gourtz

τελικα θα με βοηθησει καποιος? για obd-1 ???

----------


## dimitris_p

χαιρετω την τεχνοπαρεα του forum! σχετικα με το κυκλωματακι του elektor το εχω αγορασει.καπου στα 95-eyro το κιτ με το ELM323. εχει ολα τα υλικα καθως και το OBD fis.το μονο προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν εχω βρει ακομα free προγραμα σωστο για να το δοκιμασω.το μοναδικο free ειναι το OBD-II scan-master αλλα μου βγαζει error και δεν δουλευη.Οποίος φίλος θέλει πληροφορίες σχετικά μπορεί να ρωτήσει.

----------


## erasor

Για δείτε και εδώ www.obd2.gr

----------


## BeetleJuice

καλησπερα παιδια 
εγω εχω αυτοκινητο Polo new 2002 μοντελο αρα απο πλευρας χρονολογιας ειμαι καλα
απο πλευρας volkswagen ομως αποτι βλεπω θα εχω προβληματα

τα 100 ευρω δεν ειναι και λιγα σε περιπτωση που δεις οτι δεν κανεις την δουλεια σου
αν το φτιαξω μονος μου ποσο θα κοστισει? γλιτωνουμε τιποτα?

επισης κατι αλλο που ειδα ειναι οτι το αρχικο σχεδιαγραμμα που ποσταρατε ειναι τεραστιο και το αλλο ειναι πιο μικρο
πως γινεται 2 τοσο διαφορετικα κυκλωματα να κανουν την ιδια δουλεια?

αυτο το κυκλωμα με το ELM ειναι μια σταλια
το ELM χρειαζεται προγραμματισμο σαν ενα μικροελεγκτη η δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα???
στο επισημο σιτε το βρικα 12 ΕΥΡΩ . Ειναι το ακριβοτερο εξαρτημα της κατασκευης η οχι?

επισης η πλακετα του ελεκτορ εχει 14 ευρω , αμα εχουμε το τυπωμενο και την φτιαξουμε μονοι μας υπαρχει μεγαλη διαφορα στα χρηματα? 
εγω παντως μονος μου δεν μπορω να την φτιαξω , δεν εχω θαλαμο και υλικα και εμπειρια πανω σαυτο

αν μπορει καποιος  που ξερει να μας κανει εναν απολογισμο χρηματικο αν τα φτιαξουμε μονοι μας

επισης αν ξερει καποιος για τα vw τι τρεχει

ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## gourtz

εγω εχω ενα toyota corolla xli sedan μοντελο 91 μπορω να βρω οbd ????? poy na δουλευει στο δικο μου αυτοκινητο?

----------


## vtecg-R

Μονο για HONDA!!!

Αμα θελει καποιος να κανει datalogging στο handa του υπαρχουν δυο ευκολοι τροποι.
1ος-με εναν απλο μετατροπεα απο TTl σε rs232.
2ος-με USB κανοντας καποιες αλαγες στο data cable της nokia DKU-5
Επισης υπαρχουν και πολυ ωραια προγραμματακια σαν  το ECUcontrol και TURBOedit.
Οτι θελετε θα το βρειτε εδω www.pgmfi.org/twiki/bin/view

----------


## gourtz

ρε παιδια μπορει καποιος να βρει EFI DIAGNOSTIC TOOL?



εχω ενα TOYOTA COROLLA XLI 91 MONT

----------


## Splats_jp

Καλησπερα
Το κυκλωμα τις scantool με τον pic16c505 το εχω κατασκευασει...δεν μου κοστισε πανω απο 20ευρω...  :Twisted Evil:  
το μονο που μου λειπει ειναι το καλωδιο J1962 to DB9F....
μηπως γνωριζει κανεις που μπορω να το προμηθευτω εδω στην Ελλαδα?
η και μονο το (obd) βισμα του αυτοκινητου?  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  

φιλε qourtz ριξε μια ματια στα παρακατω sites....
ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να βρεις κατι για το αυτοκινητο σου....
http://www.autochart.com/
http://www3.sympatico.ca/dhaughey/compu.htm

----------


## machine22

Το κύκλωμα το έχω από γνωστό. Όταν είχε πάει το αυτοκίνητο του συνεργείο του το είπαν ότι είχε βάλει obd. Ο εγκέφαλος έχει full log file
Να το βάλω στο αυτοκίνητο μου να το δοκιμάσω?
Υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με την εγγύηση ?

----------


## Splats_jp

Software για VAG-Com θα βρειτε παρακατω............


http://www.ross-tech.com/
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/download/archives.html

----------


## stendor

gourtz το πρωτόκολλο obd ii μπήκε στή ζωή μας (στήν Ευρώπη) μετά το 2001 οπότε εάν έχει self diagnostic (που δεν πρέπει να έχει) θα έχει το πρωτόκολλο obd i και τα παραπάνω κυκλώματα δεν κάνουν.

----------


## stendor

μάλιστα έχω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε ένα nissan και την έψαξα λίγο, οπότε ανακάλυψα οτι υπάρχουν στην αγορά scanners για obd1 αλλά δεν υπάρχουν στο ελλάντα. το δε δικό μου πρόβλημα λύθηκε γιατί με ένα έξυπνο σύστημα η nissan "βγάζει" τον κωδικό σφάλματος μέσω ενός κώδικα MIL(:mulfunction indication light) όπου με μια ακολουθία αναλαμπών μιας συγκεκριμένης λυχνίας στό καντράν σου δείχνει τον κωδικό σφάλματος. 

μια καλή αρχή για αυτό το αυτοκίνητο(από τα πλέον πετυχημένα με εξαιρετικό κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων) θα ήταν να πάρεις το βιβλίο του haynes www.haynes.co.uk , book no1683 isbn 1859601634 που μπορείς να το βρείς ή να κάνεις παραγγελία, είτε στό no limits στου φιξ, ή στου παπασωτηρίου (γύρω στα 30e) εάν ξέρεις αγγλικά θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ  στήν συντήρηση του οχήματος.

----------


## koukouroukou

Γεια σας παιδια.
Εγω εχω στην κατοχη μου το καλωδιο για OBD I σε ενα Γκολφ 3αρι που εχω.
Το κακο με αυτο το καλωδιο ειναι οτι συνδεεται με τον υπολογιστη μεσω σειριακης θυρας και οχι USB οπως τα καινουρια.
Μη εχοντας λοιπον φορητο υπολογιστη με σειριακη θυρα, σκεφτομαι να κρατησω το βισμα που συνδεεται με το αυτοκινητο, και να φτιαξω απο την αρχη την πλακετα που απαιτειται ωστε να δουλεψει με το USB. Εχει κανεις αυτο το κυκλωμα το οποιο να δουλευει???

----------


## gourtz

ρε συ δεν μπορεις να μας βαλεις το σχεδιακι για το καλωδιο αυτο για το obd1???? Καθως και το προγραμματακι που εχεις???

αν παρεις εναν ανταπτορα serial to usb?????   :Question:   :Wink:   mipvw doyleyei me to kastalhlv programma meta??

----------


## koukouroukou

Το προγραμμα ειναι το γνωσο VAG-Com οπου μπορεις να το βρεις στο νετ.
Απο εκει και περα το σχεδιο δεν το εχω καθως εχω αγορασει ετοιμο το καλωδιο.Οποτε παιδια...
Εχω δοκιμασει με serial to usb adapter αλλα δυστυχως δεν δουλευει.
Σχεδιακι σαν αυτο που ζητησα κανενας??

----------


## gourtz

Ποσο το αγορασες?????????


ειναι μεγαλο σχεδιο???? αν το σκαναρες και απο τις δυο πλευρες μιπως το βλεπανε και τα οιπολπα παιδια μιπως κανεμε κανενα σχεδιακι??????

----------


## koukouroukou

Το αγορασα 45 Ευρω απο εναν Ελληνα ο οποιος εχει σταματησει να τα φτιαχνει.
Δυστυχως ολη η πλακετα εχει "λουστει" με θερμοκολλα και ετσι ακομα και οι φωτογραφιες δεν προκειται να αποδειξουν κατι.
Εγω ψαχνω το σχεδιο ωστε να το κανω USB για να δουλεψει.Αυτο με ενδιαφερει.Και αν δουλεψει ισως πουλησω την πλακετα μου οπως θα ειναι.
Μπορουμε να βρουμε το σχεδιο για USB??

----------


## gourtz

εκτος απο τον ανταπτορα δεν ξερω εγω κατι αλλο...


ρε σεις το αιδι ειναι μονο του εδω????????????????????????????? αντε να βοηθεισει και κανενας αλλος

----------


## gsmaster

Στο διπλό τεύχος ΙΟΥΛ/ΑΥΓ 2005 του ελέκτορ έχει ένα διαγνωστικού αυτοκινήτου OBD II. 
Σαν κιτ το πουλάει πάνω απο 100 ευρά. αλλά είναι κι αυτό σειριακό.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Να αναφέρω και εγώ ένα διαγνωστικό αυτοκινήτου σε cd που δεν συνδέεται με το αυτοκίνητο. Autodata 2005 το λένε. δείχνει στο pc διάφορα κόλπα και επίλυση βλαβών με οδηγίες που περνιούνται στο μενού του κάθε αυτοκινήτου χειροκίνητα. υπάρχει απο ότι ειδα σε rent-torr το οποίο με adsl συμφέρει να το κατεβάσεις.

----------


## Danza

Υπάρχει μια λύση αντι για αντάπτορες serial/usb... βγάλτε το pc έξω με μια μπαλαντέζα   :Shocked:   ναι ειναι κουφό αλλα στην ανάγκη... και κάτι άλλο: γιατι δεν παίρνετε προεκτάσεις ουτοσώστε να συνδέσετε το ενα βύσμα στο αυτοκίνητο και το άλλο με το pc μεσα στο σπιτι?   :Wink:  και όπως είπε ο panos_panopoulos το Autodata 2005 εννοούσα σε καποιο άλλο ποστ, έχει για όλα τα αμάξια μεχρι το 2005 τις ρυθμίσεις, τα δεδομένα (αν θυμάμαι καλα) του εγκεφάλου, τα εξαρτήματα, σχεδιαγράματα ΟΛΩΝ των αυτοκινήτων

----------


## tronic

Εχω κατασκευασει και παιζει το διαγνωστικο για ΟBD II και παιζει για ολα τα αυτοκινητα μετα το 2001...
Μεγαλη διατριβη εχει γινει στα VW group..  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Oποιος θελει κατι μπορω να βοηθησω..

----------


## Chris Valis

> Εχω κατασκευασει και παιζει το διαγνωστικο για ΟBD II και παιζει για ολα τα αυτοκινητα μετα το 2001...
> Μεγαλη διατριβη εχει γινει στα VW group..    
> Oποιος θελει κατι μπορω να βοηθησω..



Για opel corsa 2004 υπάρχει τίποτις;

----------


## HORIZONS

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από tronic
> 
> Εχω κατασκευασει και παιζει το διαγνωστικο για ΟBD II και παιζει για ολα τα αυτοκινητα μετα το 2001...
> Μεγαλη διατριβη εχει γινει στα VW group..    
> Oποιος θελει κατι μπορω να βοηθησω..
> 
> 
> 
> Για opel corsa 2004 υπάρχει τίποτις;




Παρομοιος (opel corsa 2003 z14xe)
Υπαρχει κατι για το car μας??????


Chris Valis μαλλον το xep πρεπει να εχεις ε?

----------


## tronic

Ξερεις πως ειναι η φισα μεσα στο αυτοκινητο σου για να συνδεσω το καλωδιο?
Ειναι μια παραλληλογραμμη αw πουμε με 16 Pins?

----------


## HORIZONS

Θα κοιταξω τον τυπο συνδεσμου και θα σου πω.Καπου θυμαμαι οτι τον ειχα βρει ποιος ειναι αλλα τον ξεχασα.
Θα χρειαστει σιγουρα εκτος του καλωδιου και τον connectora

----------


## Chris Valis

> Chris Valis μαλλον το xep πρεπει να εχεις ε?



Ναι το 14άρι xep

----------


## Chris Valis

> Ξερεις πως ειναι η φισα μεσα στο αυτοκινητο σου για να συνδεσω το καλωδιο?
> Ειναι μια παραλληλογραμμη αw πουμε με 16 Pins?



κάπως έτσι είναι. Θα τραβήξω και πραγματική pic να δεις.

----------


## tronic

ok...αναμενω...

----------


## D-NAME

Τι φυσα εχει ενας OBD εγγεφαλος κ τι ενας OBD II?

----------


## tronic

Φιλε D-name,εαν δεις 2 μηνυματα πανω απο το δικο σου θα δεις τι φυσα εχει ο εγκεφαλος...
Το obd II ειναι η εξελιξη του OBD.
Tα αρχικα σημαινουν On Board Diagnosis...
Εαν θελεις να με ρωτησεις οτιδηποτε μην διστασεις...στειλε και pm

----------


## stendor

φαντάζομαι οτι για να αναφέρεσαι στο obd i το mazda είναι μάλλον του 1998-2001 με 74 hp/5500rpm.
Εάν πράγματι αναφέρεσαι σε αυτό, είχαν δύο τύπους φίσσας διαγνωστικού. Η μία ήταν δεξιά από την μπαταρία στον χώρο του κινητήρα με καπάκι πλαστικό που συνδέεται σε διαγνωστικό της mazda με δικό του πρωτόκολλο επικοινωνίας και η άλλη-μετά το 2000-ήταν η γνωστή obd ii 16άπινη που βρίσκεται κάτω από την κολώνα του τιμονιού.

----------


## AKIS

> http://www.obddiagnostics.com/index.html
> 
> εδω ειναι ολα.



ωραια σελιδα,
εχω ενα opel vectra μοντ2000 και εχει obd2 βισμα με το προγραμμα που δινει η παραπανω σελιδα θα μπορω να κανω δουλεια

----------


## ZED

Το elm 327 που το βρήκατε;έχω φάει το κόσμο και δέν βρήκα τίποτα.

----------


## babisko

> Το elm 327 που το βρήκατε;έχω φάει το κόσμο και δέν βρήκα τίποτα.



Με λίγο ψάξιμο στο google

http://www.tuning.it/ordini.php?l=e

----------


## ZED

Βασικά για Ελλάδα ρωτούσα,βρήκα αυτό το απλό κυκλωματάκι βασικά μόνο το κομμάτι με τη K-LINE μου χρειάζεται,

http://hem.passagen.se/tomasf/obd2/

και στην έξοδο βάζω και ένα max 232

----------


## JIM_6146B

Δείτε  -->>>

www.blafusel.de 


και ξαναδείτε -->>>


http://babelfish.altavista.com/babel...kw-interf.html

----------


## chris_x

Καλησπερα σε ολους !διαβασα τις δημοσιευσεις σας αλλα μου ηταν λιγο δυσκολο να καταληξω τι ακριβως χρειαζομαι επειδη εχω ibiza 2002 και απ οτι καταλαβα ειναι λιγο ιδιορυθμα τα μοντελα της VW group.Θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου πει πιο κυκλωμα πρεπει να φτιαξω αρχικα και μετα βλεπουμε με τα καλωδια.Oσο για pc εχω το παλιο μια μικρη αναβαθμιση θελει και κουβαλημα στην αυλη : )

----------


## gourtz

ρε παδια μιπως εχει φταξει καποιος ενα πληρες κυκλωμα και να εχει και προγραμμα που α δουλευει σοστα κ να το χρεισιμοποιει χορισ προβληματα??? ας κανει καποιος ενα ολοκληρομενο ποστ να βρουμε μια ακρη

----------


## kolas

Γεια σε όλους. Είμαι καινουριος στην παρέα(αρχαριος), αλλα κατι βρήκα που νομιζω αξιζει τον κοπο. http://www.obddiag.net/projects.html Και πειδη δεν σπουδαζω ηλεκτρονικη αλλα οχηματων αν το κατασκευασει καποιος θα χρειαστω λιγη βοηθεια.

----------


## kolas

Επίσης :

http://pinouts.ru/DevicesCables/car_...e_pinout.shtml

http://pinouts.ru/DevicesCables/obdi...s_pinout.shtml

----------


## HORIZONS

το προηγουμενο σου Post εχει link σχηματικου μεσα αυτα τα 2 που εχεις μετα τι ειναι αλλα?
Παντως ολα καλα μεχρι το σχηματικο και ολα αλλα που θα βρουμε τον ODB κονεκτορα ειναι το θεμα

----------


## gourtz

www.darlas.gr δες εδω η μαλον κανε ενα saerch obd και βγαζει μονο ενα conector 0.13 eyro leei τορα δεν ξερω

----------


## billys7

Υπάρχει κάτι αν γνωρίζετε και για μηχανές, όπως το Axone 2000 και το Tuneboy ?

----------


## KostasRX4

θελω να πω το εξης οτι πρεπει να υπαρχει και καποια πληροφορια
απο το αντιστοιχο τεχνικο μερος, π.χ. Ford, Opel

----------


## autodata

πληροφορίες μπορείτε να βρείτε στο πρώτο φόρουμ για διάγνωση εγκεφάλων αυτοκινήτων στην Ελλάδα

http://www.autodata.gr

Καινούργιο και το μόνο που δείνει ΚΩΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΒΛΑΒΩΝ ΣΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ!

γιατι ρε παιδιά πάνω απο όλα είμαστε ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ!!!

----------


## ninjanody

εγς ειχα παρει αυτο και με εβγαλε ασπροπροσωπο.. δυστιχως δεν το εχω πλεον..

http://www.chinavasion.com/product_i...eader-scanner/

γενικα ριξτε μια ματια και μπορειτε να βρειτε και αλλα που να σας κανουν..

----------


## Georafail

Επαναφέρω λίγο το θέμα για να κάνω μια ερώτηση γιατι εχω μπερδευτεί με αυτά που γραψανε .Για να συνδέσεις τον εγκέφαλο με τον υπολογιστή χρειάζεσαι κάτι παραπάνω από ένα καλώδιο J1962 to DB9F;
Για τα κυκλώματα που λετε χρειάζεται μόνο εάν θέλεις το J1962 to usb ;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## bougas

> Επαναφέρω λίγο το θέμα για να κάνω μια ερώτηση γιατι εχω μπερδευτεί με αυτά που γραψανε .Για να συνδέσεις τον εγκέφαλο με τον υπολογιστή χρειάζεσαι κάτι παραπάνω από ένα καλώδιο J1962 to DB9F;
> Για τα κυκλώματα που λετε χρειάζεται μόνο εάν θέλεις το J1962 to usb ;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



Για να συνδεσεις τον εγκεφαλο του αυτοκινητου με τον υπολιστη δεν χρειαζεσαι καμια φυσα. Μπορεις να το κανεις απευθειας χρησιμοποιωντας καλωδια και τα πινακαι του εγκεφαλου. Το θεμα ειναι τι θες να κανεις. Αν θες απλα να κανεις data logging των διαφορων θερμοκρασιων και πιεσεων κατα την διαρκεια λειτουργειας του αυτοκινητου αρκει μια obd2 to usb φυσα και ενα generic προγραμαμ διαγνωσης κυκλοφορουν αρκετα δωρεαν στο νετ. Αν θες να αλλαξεις των κωδικα λειτουργειας του κινητηρα να αλλαξεις το προγραμαμ οπως λεγεται χρειαζεσαι ενα εργαλειο που αν μπορει να διαβαζει και να γραφει τον εγκεφαλο του αυτοκινητου σου πλεον με τα κινεζιακ εργαλεια των 100 ευρω μπορεις να το κανεις και στα τελευται μοντελα το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν αρκει η συσκευη αυτη χρειαζεται και αενα δευτερο προγραμμα με το οποιο θα μπορεις να αλλαζεις τις τιμες στους διαφορους χαρτες. Το πιο δυσκολο απ ολα ομως ειναι αν βρεις το definition file για το προγραμμα που ειχε ο εγκεφαλος. Το Definition λοιπον ειναι αυτο που θα σου πει που απυεθυνεται η καθε τιμη που βλεπεις στον κωδικα και σε ποιο χαρτη χωρις αυτο δνε μπορει αν γινει τιποτα. Και τελος χρειαζονται και γνωσεις για το τι πρεπει αν πειραξεις και τι οχι.

----------


## Georafail

Σε ευχαριστώ Αντώνη και χρόνια πολλά για την γιορτή σου χθες .Μόνο για data loagging το θελω για να κάνω κάτι μετρήσεις εννοείτε ότι δεν πειράζουμε τίποτα παραπάνω στον εγκέφαλο του αυτοκίνητου εάν δεν γνωρίζουμε  όπως και εαν γνωρίζουμε δεν το ακουμπάμε εάν ειναι μαμα :P

----------


## bougas

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα χρόνια πολλά; Τι αυτοκίνητο έχεις να σου πω τι να αγοράζεις.

----------


## Georafail

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα χρόνια πολλά; Τι αυτοκίνητο έχεις να σου πω τι να αγοράζεις.



Το αυτοκίνητο ειναι toyota yaris

----------


## bougas

Μοντελο??? Γενικα τα Γιαπωνεζικα χρειαζονται συγκεκριμενα μηχανηματα για αν διαβασεις τους εγκεφαλους τους και παλι δνε γινεται σε οιλους οποτε γινε αν θες λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενος να το ψαξω και να σου πω.

----------


## Georafail

> Μοντελο??? Γενικα τα Γιαπωνεζικα χρειαζονται συγκεκριμενα μηχανηματα για αν διαβασεις τους εγκεφαλους τους και παλι δνε γινεται σε οιλους οποτε γινε αν θες λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενος να το ψαξω και να σου πω.




Έχεις δικιο ξέχασα να το γράψω πρώτης γενιάς 2002 γαλλικό 1.0cc

----------


## mtzag

Αν εχω ενα εγκεφαλο τελειως νεκρο/καμενο (και ο μικροελεκτης καμενος) και αγορασω ενα μεταχειρισμενο ιδιας σειρας/μοντελο με τον αυθεντικο
μπορω να γραψω τη flash του μεταχειρισμενου ωστε να μην εχει προβλημα με το immobilizer ?
Αν παλι δεν ειναι χαλασμενος ο μικροελεκτης μπορω να αποκολλησω τον μικροελεκτη απο τον δικο μου εγκεφαλο και να τον κολησω στο μεταχειρισμενο
και να εχω ετσι το λογισμικο του δικου μου στο μεταχειρισμενο ? Το λεω αυτο για να μην μπλεξω με συσκευες και προγραμματα για flash.

Τι εργαλεια χρειαζονται γενικα για να κανεις reflash και το firmware πως το ανακτας απο τον παλιο εγκεφαλο αμα ειναι χαλασμενος ?

----------

